# My first Oscar



## Dotti90 (Jan 11, 2010)

i finally decided to take all my africans back to the LFS and buy an oscar =), *** had the little guy (around 2.5 inch) for about 3 hours now and in love already, he practically begged me to take him home from the store. Oh his name is Alpine =)

















and *** also got some baby Barramundi in this 45g as well but they will be moved out to my 100g when they reach about 2 inches and then to my 300g at 6 inches =) barramundi can grow up to about 5'10" but these will be dinner before then xD


----------



## funnyjew2 (Dec 24, 2010)

cute little albino...I have a baby red myself


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Hmmnnn... I wonder if we can even get barramundi that small (and alive for that matter) in the states...

Nice little oscar though...

Did you go out and catch the barramundi?


----------



## Dotti90 (Jan 11, 2010)

nope they are from my LFS they had about 50 in a tank xD cheap


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Cool....


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice oscar :thumb:

Take good care of him. opcorn:


----------



## Dotti90 (Jan 11, 2010)

CoolCichlid said:


> Nice oscar :thumb:
> 
> Take good care of him. opcorn:


i'll do my best  how do fins like his recover because thats how they all were in the LFS??


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Young oscars repair very quickly.


----------



## Dotti90 (Jan 11, 2010)

F*HGINDN!!! i came home today and half of his tailfin is missing! i automatically suspect the baby barra and got rid of them, but could bristlenose's do that to him?? i have 2 in there biggest is about 2.5 inches


----------



## Dotti90 (Jan 11, 2010)

where the blue is is gone


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

More than likely NOT the bristlenose. And it will grow back, just keep his water conditions perfect.


----------



## Dotti90 (Jan 11, 2010)

TheFishGuy said:


> More than likely NOT the bristlenose. And it will grow back, just keep his water conditions perfect.


thanks =) should i dose with salt at all?


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Salt can't hurt. Melafix is very good to!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

They are good, but if the oscar is by it's self now then all he'll need is 1/3 water changes once a week and you will see results.


----------



## Dotti90 (Jan 11, 2010)

its only been 2 days and i can already notice some fin growing back, i was so shocked. i hope this little fella recovers, i get so attached to the fish that get bullied. and i cant wait to see what he looks like as an adult do you think it will look good? or is there no real way to tell, thanks (thefishguy) for all the help.
also im not sure if we have melafix i could always have a look i suppose


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

New growth will be dark for a little while but then soon enough it will be unnoticeable


----------



## Dotti90 (Jan 11, 2010)

here is a picture of the recovering fins =)


----------



## Dotti90 (Jan 11, 2010)

found a new tank for my oscar one of my friends doesnt want his 220g anymore here is a pic
question is i wont be able to pick it up for about 1 - 2 months should i get some more small oscar's now or wait untill i get the new tank set up then buy new oscars


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd just keep the one. When you get the new tank set it up and put the one oscar in it then in a couple of weeks get him some non oscar cichlid tank mates.


----------



## John96 (Jan 26, 2011)

When I bought my Oscar, he was about 2-3 inches long and he grew to about 12 inches. I had him for 7 years. He was so much fun. I put a ball in the tank for him to play with. He would always get excited when we came in the front door. I never mixed him with other fish and did not put anything on the bottom of the tank. It was so much easier to clean by scooping up the droppings with a net. Good Luck with your new friend.


----------



## Dotti90 (Jan 11, 2010)

John96 said:


> When I bought my Oscar, he was about 2-3 inches long and he grew to about 12 inches. I had him for 7 years. He was so much fun. I put a ball in the tank for him to play with. He would always get excited when we came in the front door. I never mixed him with other fish and did not put anything on the bottom of the tank. It was so much easier to clean by scooping up the droppings with a net. Good Luck with your new friend.


is that a submergeable ball or a floating one? im interested in getting my lil guy one


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Ping pong balls work great for toys.


----------



## Dotti90 (Jan 11, 2010)

update of my tank =) also his fins are doing really well


----------

